# DAN BROWN- THE DA VINCI CODE



## rocky (Apr 12, 2005)

Where does this man go? Do we suddenly place him at the top?

Well I liked the Da Vinci Code but I did not love it like I love other books. He is certainly working his way up!

What's your thoughts!

Cheers


----------



## tubby (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, a mark of him as a writer is the fact that I read tow of his books in three or four days. It's fascinating candyfloss writing, with a thin veneer of intellectuality. 
The major disapointment was wikipedia-ing him and discovering quite how many factual mistakes were present.
He also has a weird habit of setting up a scene and then diverting the narration so far into abstract rambling about art, symbols or whatever that you forget any tension or setting or even characters present. It's not necessairly bad, just struck me as odd. And occasionally it wreaks havoc with the flow.


----------



## gohn67 (Apr 16, 2005)

Never read the book,  I don't intend to buy it, thats for sure.  THe damn library has it on pernament waiting list, so I don;t think I'll ever read it.  I want to see what all the hype is about surrounding htis book.


----------



## Kane (Apr 16, 2005)

The hype is, that he wrote a FICTIONAL book around historical circumstances.  The plot being that Christ was married and had a child when he died and since then there has been an immense cover up.  But it was fiction, he didn't intend for it to be considered real.  However, millions of dimwits who don't have a clue about the religion they claim as their own were up in a frenzy trying get to the truth of the matter.


----------



## PaPa (Apr 17, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> The hype is, that he wrote a FICTIONAL book around historical circumstances.  The plot being that Christ was married and had a child when he died and since then there has been an immense cover up.  But it was fiction, he didn't intend for it to be considered real.  However, millions of dimwits who don't have a clue about the religion they claim as their own were up in a frenzy trying get to the truth of the matter.



Actually, he did believe in the historical basis of his book.  He was just as stupid as his readers.


----------



## Kane (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't see how that can be the case, he's already admitted it was never meant to be taken as anything other than fiction.  I only know because I watched some special on the book and its surrounding controversy the other night.


----------



## PaPa (Apr 18, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> I don't see how that can be the case, he's already admitted it was never meant to be taken as anything other than fiction.  I only know because I watched some special on the book and its surrounding controversy the other night.



Either he's only referring to the actual story, or he's just trying to cover his arse.  Probably the latter.


----------



## Kane (Apr 18, 2005)

Perhaps, but some of the stuff in the book that was meant to lend credence to the story were completely fabricated.  I wouldn't be surprised if he wrote the entire book to throw a wrench in the thinking of millions, but who knows.  Either way, he cleaned house with the sales I bet.


----------



## PaPa (Apr 18, 2005)

Kane said:
			
		

> Either way, he cleaned house with the sales I bet.



Heh, heh.  That is indisputable.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 19, 2005)

In the words of Craig Clevenger, Dan Brown writes little more than pulp pornography.


----------



## lisajane (Apr 19, 2005)

Burn the stupid books. And him, while you're at it.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 19, 2005)

/me quickly hides copies of Dan Brown books

I feel so masochistic with such bad... literature on my shelves.


----------



## Anarkos (Apr 20, 2005)

Haha, I know how you feel, Sap.  Except, me, I go down to the local public library and pick up total trash.  Grabbed an old Cussler novel today...haven't read that arse since I was about thirteen.  I remember trying to sell my old Dale Brown, Tom Clancy and Clive Cussler books and discovering that second-hand bookshops wouldn't even touch them...donated them to some charity garage sale or another in the end.

And, now, I'm re-reading them.

Um.

It's just 'cause I like diving watches, honestly, qand I want to read about Pitt's Doxa.

Riiiight.


----------



## Hakeem (Apr 20, 2005)

Though he broke some records through that book, that makes you wonder... I didn't read the book, it is not allowed in my country (some cristian shit I dont know) and I don't have money to order it from the net! Please FedEx it to me... I WANT TO READ THE DAMN BOOK!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Apr 20, 2005)

Trust me, you're not missing much.


----------



## lisajane (Apr 21, 2005)

Saponification said:
			
		

> /me quickly hides copies of Dan Brown books
> 
> I feel so masochistic with such bad... literature on my shelves.



I see those books on your shelves, you're a dead man.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 21, 2005)

/me hides under bed


----------



## tangential (May 21, 2005)

i basically made a pact with my then-boyfriend to never read a dan brown novel...

then we broke up...
4 months later i read through the da vinci code, mostly out of spite. all in love, it was about the level of a john grisham novel. i don't understand why there's so much hype but i suspect the Freemasons are behind it.  :twisted:


----------



## Oren (May 23, 2005)

I read it.  And I laughed out loud at it, it was so bad.  Terrible, terrible book.   But a lot of where the controversy came in was that he put that little disclaimer in the front of the book sayin somethin like all the rituals, art, history are all facts.  I don't remember exactly what it says.


----------



## Chris Miller (Jun 14, 2005)

*god*

I only read through the entire novel because my mom loaned it to me.  I was disappointed from the start.  What sloppy writing.  Some of the "learnables" were interesting if they were true (those I knew about weren't), but mostly I felt like I was on a Paris tour bus.  I was bored stupid.  Not one well turned phrase or rounded character.  The plot was childishly implausable and contrived.

A young French university student permenantly severs her grandfather (surrogate father) and mentor from her life because she saw him having sex?  Please!

It takes the genuis protagonast to explain to her that it was a feertility ritual?

He just happens to know and drop in on the "bad guy" ?

Computers havn't been as slow as he describes since the sixties.

It an anal retentive, lazy book of careless research, loose ends, broken promises and letdowns. 

Highly not recommended.


----------



## journyman161 (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't read the book, but our non-commercial TV ran a special just this week, showing pretty good evidence that the original manuscripts they used to trace through the link & find the Priory of Sion were forged by a group of 3 men in france.

They traced a number of factors & each kept coming back to one of the three, & one of them admitted they had concocted it all.

2 points - picked carefully, the evidence can say almost anything, and secondly, I was left with the huge burning question of WHY. Why would they set out to do it & who instigated/financed it all. The 3 didn't seem to have made much from the deal.

OK, 3 points... There is certainly evidence of some funny things going on connected to the Church, & some names keep popping out of the woodwork. Isaac Newton is one that springs readily to mind as cropping up in all sorts of fields.


----------



## huni (Jun 14, 2005)

I read it. Not once did I pause at a wonderful phrase or go to make a cup of tea so I could mull over a  new way Dan Brown expressed something. I never caught my breathe in the way good writing makes me do. The strongest sense of disbelief and cynicism was my reading companion. 

Yet I couldn't put the book down. He can't write for peanuts in any real sense but does he hold your attention and create suspense? Yes for me he did. Can I remember anything meaningful from the reading of it? No. 

BUT please tell me this? Has anyone read the little book called "The Da Vinci Cod. a fishy tale"?

I won't spoil the read for anyone but be warned don't read it on a train, don't read it on a plane, don't read it anywhere in public if you are easily embarrassed and have a funny bone to speak of. Don't read it if you have a bladder problem and don't read it if you have unsympathetic friends with an intellectual-only view on life.

Otherwise - Read it. Tell me what you think. And let me rest with the knowledge that it really is that good and I am not certifiably insane. (Which is what a cafe full of smart people did think, when I was trying to read it over my hot chocolate). I read the back cover and almost collapsed with laughter right there in the book aisle of K-Mart. Now here's a writer that knows how to digress with style.

 It helps to have read the Dan Brown version, but is not imperative I don't imagine. regards huni.


----------



## Ejp414 (Aug 7, 2005)

_The Da Vinci Code_? Gross.

I couldn't bring myself to read more than a couple chapters: too formulaic, bland, pseudodeep . . . all in all, it seemed to me like he was writing to sell & not to write well. —Really disheartening to me what people will buy these days. . . .


----------



## midlandsmuse (Aug 7, 2005)

lisajane said:
			
		

> Burn the stupid books.



Never burn books... Don't even joke about it.... please...


----------



## midlandsmuse (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought The Da Vinci Code was descriptive masturbation. Each description seemed to scream, "I've been here. You know this room in the Louvre? Well I've been here. I have. Me. Dan Brown. Been here. Here. Right here. Yes I have. Here."

His formula is simple. Build up tension and then take the story somewhere else so people keep reading to find out what happens. But credit to him, he's made a mint out of it and will never have to work again. 

As for the inaccuracies, well, it's fiction. It even says it above the barcode on the book. Can't understand why people fell for it like they did.


----------



## Julian_Gallo (Aug 7, 2005)

I found myself rolling my eyes more than once.  I had resisted reading it for some time but people kept telling me how much I would enjoy it because I am a history buff.  One night, I had nothing better to do and picked it up.  Though I admit I read the book in one sitting, I didn't find it to be a very good book at all.  I _was_, however, fascinated with all the "historical" elements in the book, which I found interesting, but as a novel, I found it to be one of those cheap potboilers that would have been a better screenplay than a novel. 

But obviously, tens of millions disagree


----------



## Saponification (Aug 7, 2005)

midlandsmuse said:
			
		

> As for the inaccuracies, well, it's fiction.



Just don't let a die hard fan catch you saying that.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Aug 7, 2005)

> As for the inaccuracies, well, it's fiction.



You know, inaccurate data is very different to fictionous ideas.

The latter comes from the writer's imagination, while the former comes from his ignorance.


----------



## k3ng (Aug 7, 2005)

The book is boring. 

However, I did read the special edition version my cousin bought.. It was filled with pictures.. pretty pictures.


----------



## magikpumpkin (Aug 20, 2005)

i havent read the Da Vinci Code but i did read another of Brown's book called "Angels and Demons" which i found pretty damn amazing. I can definately see what midlandsmuse means with his descriptions. It was almost like the author was trying to prove his own research and it's depth rather than tell the story a lot of the time. At first i thought it was all information, no fiction, boring.

But i thought since i've spent £7 on this so i might as well try and finish it, turned out to be a really entertaining interesting plot, the ending dissapointed me though now i think about it. I'm not planning to read _The Da Vinci Code_ though. He's a good modern writer but he drags the info out a little too much sometimes. I don't feel a huge urge to read him again but i liked his work.


----------



## Londongrey (Aug 20, 2005)

Midlandsmuse,

I have to disagree on the description.  I found it to be patronising and a pretty shallow filler for the holes in the plot.  A good narrative which describes the environment links that environment to the plot in the smallest ways aswell as the large.

I found many of the reactions of the characters to their surroundings to be illogical in their circumstances.  i.e. The trip through the park with the hookers etc and the main characters reactions.  Boring and illogical.  

You got the impression whislt reading this that the author hadno real feelings about the characters, the lack of passion displayed in the writing made me feel like I was reading a teenagers first draft, who was trying to describe things he could not have possibly experienced.

This is a novel written in a cocoon.


----------



## Julian_Gallo (Aug 20, 2005)

magikpumpkin said:
			
		

> i havent read the Da Vinci Code but i did read another of Brown's book called "Angels and Demons" which i found pretty damn amazing. I can definately see what midlandsmuse means with his descriptions. It was almost like the author was trying to prove his own research and it's depth rather than tell the story a lot of the time. At first i thought it was all information, no fiction, boring.
> 
> But i thought since i've spent £7 on this so i might as well try and finish it, turned out to be a really entertaining interesting plot, the ending dissapointed me though now i think about it. I'm not planning to read _The Da Vinci Code_ though. He's a good modern writer but he drags the info out a little too much sometimes. I don't feel a huge urge to read him again but i liked his work.



"The Da Vinci Code" is virtually the same book as "Angels and Demons".  I began reading "Angels" after I read the Da Vinci code and was put off by how it was almost exactly the same formula.  I will get back to it eventually, being that I am interested in reading all the stuff about the Vatican but since I had just finished the Da Vinci Code when I began that one, I felt as if I had just read it, know what I mean?  

One day, I'll get to it.  But it seems from your description that it's probably more of the same....


----------



## Stewart (Sep 6, 2005)

Julian, 

Since you have said that you were interested in the history of the novel then may I suggest you forgot about the backstory of _The Da Vinci Code_ and its grounding in the laughable conclusions of Lincoln, Leigh, and Baigent. 

One book, however, I would recommend as reading in the "historical Jesus" genre would be _Jesus Lived In India_ by Holger Kersten. I had to buy it via AbeBooks from a bookshop in India but it's a great book and shows some actual _research_. The fact that many of things listed and used as evidence in the book as to the final resting place of Jesus are still with us today - including a tomb - make it a far more credible conclusion. You can probably find out more by Googling on the Hindu Yuz Asaf or the Muslum prophet Issa.


----------



## WannaBe (Jan 13, 2006)

the da vinci code is simply astounding.
by the way has anyone else read some of dan browns other books?


----------



## Stewart (Jan 13, 2006)

WannaBe said:
			
		

> the da vinci code is simply astounding.



The fact that it got published at all is the only astounding thing about it.



> by the way has anyone else read some of dan browns other books?



I was under the impression that once you've read one you've read them all due to the fact all four use the _exact same_ formula. In fact, if memory serves, are they not near enough the _exact same_ length too?


----------



## colvin11 (Jan 13, 2006)

The da vinci code is directly ripped off from the holy grail and the holy blood, which is intended to be a factual book. It is not a very good book, it is not 'controverstial', as the exact same debate happend when the holy grail and the holy blood came out, only this time there were more stupid people involved


----------



## Aztecsfinest (Jan 23, 2006)

But... Holy Blood Holy Grail is a whole load of crap. An entire book, an entire belief formed from a spelling mistake and some damaged parchment from the original bible:
Jesus would often kiss Mary on the.......
I doubt the son of god would waste his time with some kind of perverse actions on his mother when he has a world to save. and as well as that Eurgh!


----------



## brockDXD (Feb 15, 2006)

well i was up there with the skeptics, i only just read  the da vinci code a few weeks ago. I have been reluctant to read it for the simple and ignorant fact that so many people already have. I mean, nearly every work colleague and friend had read it, even people who id imagine find it hard to read a newspaper. 

First few chapters were weak and it was evident this book played out like a bad and cliche'd hollywood thriller. The more i read the more compelled i was to finish. I thought the weak but ultimately suspenseful plot worked well with the 'factual' educational journey it took you on. Despite whether you are athiest or devout christian the ideas and claims are quite interesting and make for a good read. I went from biggest skeptic to fan in that book anbd read the next three in the next wekk or two. read them all


----------



## poetrykid16 (Feb 15, 2006)

the book was good. it was not ment to be taken for fact. but again some bunch of dumbasses did. which gave him lots of free publicty.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 15, 2006)

poetrykid16 said:
			
		

> the book was good.



Each to their own.



> it was not ment to be taken for fact. but again some bunch of dumbasses did.



The first page of the book proudly proclaimed _*FACT!*_ which, given that Dan Brown has talked about his belief in the subject matter, is taken that he intends things to be taken as fact. He may not believe the crap regurgitated from _The Holy Blood & The Holy Grail_ but the flimsy nonsense around it is what he intended to be factual. Most other stuff was poorly factual, if factual at all.


----------



## brockDXD (Feb 17, 2006)

how can anyone dismiss any idea as false? It is an interesting perspective and i think it is healthy that we have options of beliefs. The concept of Jesus - a mortal man over that of god status is alot easier to fathom. Regardless, faith is yours, embrace it and dont get too worked up when others offer different opinions, 'truths' etc. Remeber that christianity and most forms of modern religion are all just collaborations of ancient religions and mythology. There is alot of omitted info in bible studies at school. So yeh, good read as im sure the bible is too. Both great works of fiction.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 18, 2006)

The book was an easy read which says a lot about the type of book it was.  I found it great to read on trains when it was dark out and I did my normal thing of donating it to the general public by leaving it in a train station in Copenhagen.  I bought two for £6 in Birmingham which is a bargain- the other one I gave to a friend because it was worth reading again and I will want it back.  I noticed that the author is capitalizing on his good fortune and has a raft of other books on the shelf for the reading public to snap up.  Good for him but I won't bite again.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 18, 2006)

brockDXD said:
			
		

> how can anyone dismiss any idea as false? It is an interesting perspective and i think it is healthy that we have options of beliefs. The concept of Jesus - a mortal man over that of god status is alot easier to fathom. Regardless, faith is yours, embrace it and dont get too worked up when others offer different opinions, 'truths' etc. Remeber that christianity and most forms of modern religion are all just collaborations of ancient religions and mythology. There is alot of omitted info in bible studies at school. So yeh, good read as im sure the bible is too. Both great works of fiction.



hmm, you should check out the debate thread on mythology vs religion.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 18, 2006)

brockDXD said:
			
		

> how can anyone dismiss any idea as false?



Who are you addressing? To what are you responding?


----------



## brockDXD (Feb 19, 2006)

general statement/question/whatever. reply/ignore/whatever. 

btw, the latter was indeed another general statement. have a nice day! love, brock.


----------



## Walkio (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay then. Dan Brown is actually the richest author out there. He's even richer than JK. The Da Vinci code is the best selling thriller of all time. I can't see how anyone can say it is boring because it's pace is gripping right from the start. But, I really don't know whether I like him or not - the story is gripping, but annoyingly gripping for some reason. I'm reading it thinking "Not another damn twist! Who cares? Better read on anyway..." It's strange - he's got this knack of making you read on even if you may not want to. That's why I don't think any of us here can criticise him, because he has actually done it. And we haven't. 'Don't criticise when you can do no better', I usually say.

Anyway, Dan does _alot_ of research. Unfortunately, most of the time his research is wrong. There's been many a programme about the Ral Da Vinci code and so forth. Fact - the Priory of Sion is NOT a real organisation. It was invented by the frenchmen that appear in the book as the surnames descended from Jesus. I think LeClair was one of them... They quickly disappeared after suggesting they were the descendants of Jesus. 
   Fact - Mary MAgdeline was Jesus's main disciple, and the church did brand her a prostitute when she wasn't. They've now admitted it. There is, however, nothing to suggest she had a child.
   Fact - There were other books of the bible that were actually discovered buried in a desert somewhere - the church had only chosen to publish their favourite. I don't know where the books are now, but they're probably at the Vatican. 
   Fact - the holy grail has never existed. It was a C13th hoax.

About Angels and Demons - again, the research is bad. A proton is NOT the opposite of an electron. As an up quark is NOT the opposite to a down quark. That really annoyed me. You'd have thought he'd have it checked by a physicist.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 19, 2006)

Walkio said:
			
		

> Okay then. Dan Brown is actually the richest author out there. He's even richer than JK.


 Do you equate the art of writing with wealth?




> 'Don't criticise when you can do no better', I usually say.


When you say better, what do you mean? I'm not published, have never tried to be, but I can tell from my writing that I am better than Dan Brown with words. The fiction I write, however, is serious rather than beachreading so I know that, should I be published, I won't ever reach such heady sales. 



> Fact - the Priory of Sion is NOT a real organisation. It was invented by the frenchmen that appear in the book as the surnames descended from Jesus. I think LeClair was one of them... They quickly disappeared after suggesting they were the descendants of Jesus.


No, Saint Clair relates to the Rosslyn Chapel outside Edinburgh. Pierre Plantard created the _Priory of Sion_ hoax.



> Fact - There were other books of the bible that were actually discovered buried in a desert somewhere - the church had only chosen to publish their favourite. I don't know where the books are now, but they're probably at the Vatican.


In 1945, Muhammad Ali (not the boxer) discovered a number of codices buried in the sand near Nag Hammadi. They were written in Coptic. There were a number of apocryphal texts here, notably the only complete copy of _The Gospel of Thomas_. Apocryphal texts had been going about for years: Esdras, Enoch, etc. but this lot were interesting for their insight into Gnostic Christianity. This find is stored in Cairo's Coptic Museum. Why would you think the Vatican had it? They have no claim upon it.




> About Angels and Demons - again, the research is bad.


You are not kidding. Check this out.


----------



## Walkio (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, I'm certainly not equating the art of writing with wealth - however, it proves Dan is _extremely_ popular. And it proves that many millions of people actually think he's a very good author. 

When I say 'better' I mean, as a whole package. Sure, you may be better with words than Dan, but do you have the ability to inject endless pace into your work like he does? Do you have the patience and time to spend years researching (even inaccurately)? I can quite seriously say I can write with more description than JK Rowling. But does that make me a better author? Of course not. Books are, ultimately, written to provide pleasure for readers. It is a fact that Dan has provided this endlessly. 

Yes, it was my mistake concerning Plantard - though he was a name in the book that was linked as the descendent of christ, I think you'll find.

I am not entirely convinced that the other books of the bible are stored in a museum. The Vatican does seem to cover everything up - think of thd Turin Shroud.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 19, 2006)

Walkio said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm certainly not equating the art of writing with wealth - however, it proves Dan is _extremely_ popular. And it proves that many millions of people actually think he's a very good author.



He may be popular but I think his popularity is due to kids thinking they are reading at an adult level (the English is at the the Grade 8 level i.e. 12 year s old) and adults who rarely read. Of course, there will be those that like Grisham, King, Patterson, etc. that will also like him. People who are reading for a quick thrill rather than an insight into something.



> you may be better with words than Dan, but do you have the ability to inject endless pace into your work like he does?



Given that I tend to focus on internal workings, I wouldn't want to. I'm more inspired by the slow coming-to-terms/understanding of a situation as written by greats like Kazuo Ishiguro and John Banville.



> Do you have the patience and time to spend years researching (even inaccurately)?


Yes. I've been doing it for a novel I have planned. I've researched on the internet, in local heritage centres, census records, a century's worth of newspapers, the landscape and further history of my setting, visited buildings (when possible) in my setting, talked with a mill worker who works like they did 200 years ago, and it looks like I'm going to have to pay a visit to Belfast to visit a library there for some old maps and newspapers. 



> I am not entirely convinced that the other books of the bible are stored in a museum. The Vatican does seem to cover everything up - think of thd Turin Shroud.



Pay a visit to Cairo and visit the Coptic Museum then, maybe that will convince you. It has to be remembered that this is only the documents found in 1945 at Nag Hammadi. There are countless documents covering all manner of Christian sects still in existence: monophysite, gnostic, Nestorian, etc.

Some are New Testament and some Old Testament. There are extra apocrypha regarding Adam and Eve, for example, and the Book of Enoch describes a vision of the Earth from above. Some UFO nuts believe this could be documented evidence of alien activity.

As regards _The Book of Thomas_, Holer Kersten wrote an interesting book about a more plausible life of Jesus (where possible physical evidence still exists today) in his book, _Jesus Lived In India_. Recommended.


----------



## Caolan (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't actually read the Da Vinci Code(mum rekons it'll undermine faith because i'm young and impressionable) but i've read sum of his other stuff. It's all right, i mean the "facts" aren't facts but you get into it after a while. I don't think i'll read any more of his work, I've already read Angels and Demons and Deception point I think it was, the sotries have the same basic story line. Conpsiracy theory, man and woman and other person go to work out what's going on, they work it out and become heroes, boy gets girl. Once you've read two of those, you don't really need to read anymore.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 19, 2006)

It's pretty much the same across the bestsellers.


----------



## kalibantre (Feb 19, 2006)

I guess the key to staying up there in the best sellers is to make sure you're basic plots keeps evolving enough to keep the faithful readers and attract new ones.


----------



## Walkio (Feb 19, 2006)

Connor Wolf I actually very much enjoy more philosophical storylines. My own novel that I have recently completed is very philosophical, and has taken years to write and plan. I'll post a sample soon. However, if you do just want an absorbing story that you can't put down, Dan is great for that. I mean, look at the Harry Potter series - best selling books of all time even for adults - and that's all about the story. 

Going back to that bible thing - are you thinking of the books that the person who found them actually burned some of them to make a fire?


----------



## Saraneth (Feb 19, 2006)

_The Da Vinci Code_ and _Angels and Demons_ are simple, light, and fluffy reads. They were perfect to crack open after the oversaturation of school work I had back in junior year of high school. 

I think that they shouldn't be taken too seriously in the least; however, they did keep me entertained. Little impact on my life, but they were entertaining.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 19, 2006)

Saraneth said:
			
		

> _The Da Vinci Code_ and _Angels and Demons_ are simple, light, and fluffy reads. They were perfect to crack open after the oversaturation of school work I had back in junior year of high school.
> 
> I think that they shouldn't be taken too seriously in the least; however, they did keep me entertained. Little impact on my life, but they were entertaining.



I'd agree and add the one I read was poorly written in comparison to other best sellers I've read.  (which is plenty)  Nothing stayed with me for more than a couple of pages but that's a blessing.  I felt the research was only to prop up poor writing and because of it being so I put less store in the 'facts' behind the fiction.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Feb 19, 2006)

Did you all know .. Da Vinci Code is going to be in Movies May. 17 Wow


----------



## Stewart (Feb 19, 2006)

Janelle_34 said:
			
		

> Did you all know .. Da Vinci Code is going to be in Movies May. 17 Wow



Surely you jest? :roll:


----------



## kalibantre (Feb 19, 2006)

no I think tom hanks is the lead..

how sheltered am I?! I don't even know his name.. it's a bloke right??


----------



## Walkio (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, there is a film opening on May 17th, with Tom Hanks playing Rob Langdon and - I don't know her name, she was in Amelie - playing Sophie. I've seen a trailer. It looks amazing.


----------



## talknerdytome (Feb 20, 2006)

I _loved_ this book...but as others have said it shouldn't be taken too seriously.

Apparantly there were nuns protesting about the film, and they've had to edit bits.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am going to see it.. I was amazed at the story..
Im sure some people on this board will as well


----------

